# oil and gas salary for geologist



## Hero55 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all
I am in the process for PR under 190 visa. I wonder what could be the minimum base salary for geologist in oil companies with around 8 yrs experience and holding a master degree from European university. 

Regards


----------



## JobsNow (Jul 19, 2013)

I will look for it and I will reply you


----------



## ranjanthexplorer (Jun 10, 2014)

Do you have a linked in profile. or go to infomine the update always the salary of geos.. i think it should be 150-220K in australia..


----------

